# Day in the life



## Phillytaper1955 (Aug 31, 2018)

Well fellas it’s awful quiet on dwt just curious what’s a day in life Like for you guys? Residential, commercial all you gypsum journeyman chime in. I had pretty cool day,mandatory a fire drill at a large commercial job in the city. I was in the middle of coating my angles and had to evacuate to the parking lot.all the trades and the employees of the building together!! What a massive movement of people but man was there an absolute chit ton of great looking broads!!!😎😎 pretty nice distraction 👍


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I retired as a hangar back in 2012 and work part time programming and tuning 86 thru 93 Camaro and Corvette. Since Monday I've had a great week in sales.
Strangest day in my career? I was running a 10 story highrise in 1985 and I had a temporary office. I looked out my window and this guy was masturbating on the sidewalk behind my office. Weirdest thing ever.


----------



## Phillytaper1955 (Aug 31, 2018)

Holy chit!!!! Mrwillys I can not say I have ever had that happen!! 😂


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

The other day a cementhead flicked his cig butt in the dumpster and started it on fire. Unfortunately, that's about as much excitement you will find in a residential subdivision.


----------



## Taper123 (Oct 18, 2018)

I’m sure in was a pretty nice view huh ? I’m sure it was a huge distraction with the job .


----------

